# Kanji/maker id



## IsoJ (Apr 13, 2021)

I had this over a year in the drawer and now that I made a handle for it and looked the kanji I am not so sure what I have . So I would appreciate if someone has a clue about the maker. All input would be very helpful .


----------



## zizirex (Apr 14, 2021)

Gin San Deba?


----------



## IsoJ (Apr 14, 2021)

Yes ginsan steel but not sure about the maker...


----------



## KenHash (Apr 14, 2021)

Mazaki Saku 眞崎作
Ginsan　銀三


----------



## xxxclx (Apr 14, 2021)

the elusive ginsan mazaki!


----------



## IsoJ (Apr 14, 2021)

KenHash said:


> Mazaki Saku 眞崎作
> Ginsan　銀三


I had my doubts on this but the kanji is a little different than the ones I have seen...


----------



## IsoJ (Apr 14, 2021)

I've seen this kanji too


----------



## zizirex (Apr 15, 2021)

I knew it. that kanji style is very Mazaki but I doubt it because that iconic kanji is missing.


----------



## KenHash (Apr 15, 2021)

I believe it is an authentic Naoki Mazaki deba. Mazaki has various marks. He even has knives that have his first name Naoki 直樹.


----------

